# Last Update for BMW CIC Grace-note 2014



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Gracenote database provides album artist and track info, and in the case of newer NBT Head Unit, album art as well.

If you have a 2014 F30 though, you should have NBT Head Unit, in which case this update will not work for you as it is for CIC Head Unit only. The 2014 NBT version has not been released yet.


----------



## RomeoOscar (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link! Worked perfectly!


10/2010 BMW F11 535d


----------



## 335i_4D (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think after car goes fully to sleep, and CIC reboots, it will be off again.


Yep, exactly.
Doesn't show anymore on my Settings menu.


----------



## RuneS (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi there,

maybe I'm a little slow here... I can't find the actual Gracenote file (which should be some GB of size!) - just the torrent file and the instructions.

What am I missing??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Umm...what exactly do you think the .torrent file is for?

You use the .torrrent file to download the actual GRACENOTE-DB VERS. 1.0, 01_2014 1 database.


----------



## nolonyc (May 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Gracenote database provides album artist and track info, and in the case of newer NBT Head Unit, album art as well.
> 
> If you have a 2014 F30 though, you should have NBT Head Unit, in which case this update will not work for you as it is for CIC Head Unit only. The 2014 NBT version has not been released yet.


I'm not sure if this has been brought up before. I have a NBT head unit and I was browsing and noticed these:
HU_NBT>3000>ENT_GRACENOTE_INSTALLED 
HU_NBT>3000>ENT_GRACENOTE_USB
HU_NBT>3000>ENT_GRACENOTE_MLT
HU_NBT>3000>ENT_GRACENOTE_SERVICE

Maybe someone interested in could look into these.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gracenote should be enabled on all CIC and NBT Head Units by default.

So, what is the reason to look into these? I don't understand.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys, I have got to be the slow one here, sorry. Anyway, having a new 2014 X5, I don't think that this update will apply to me. Correct me if I am wrong! And hoe do you tell what kind of headunit you have?

That said, if Gracenote is already installed on newer vehicles, then why is it not displaying atrists when music is played via cd? Even if your radio is not turned to an HD channel, should it still display artists and or album cover??

I guess generally confused on what Gracenote can or cannot do!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You 2014 F15 will have NBT Head Unit, and you are correct, this update for CIC Head Unit will not work for you.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Nov 23, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> You 2014 F15 will have NBT Head Unit, and you are correct, this update for CIC Head Unit will not work for you.


Thanks for trying to educate me!:thumbup:


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I know the answer to my question but want to confirm by the experts. This wouldn't work on HU_CHAMP2, would it? I have a non-navigation iDrive and want to display track info when playing radio. 

On a side note, I have another Acura and it displays radio station information along with its frequency and the song they are playing, can this be done on F25? Right now my 2014 F25 only displays radio frequency (For example 99.5 is named Hot 99.5! In DC area, F25 only displays 99.5)

Thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you are SOL with CHAMP Head Unit. Gracenote DB requires installation to Head Unit Hard Drive, which I am pretty sure CHAMP does not have, and it requires Combox.

Radio song information is RDS though, and is part of the broadcast signal, not Gracenote DB. I'm surprised CHAMP does not display it. Make sure you don't have an option for RDS somewhere unchecked.

Early CIC firmware was the opposite. They displayed the Radio Station Call Letters, but not the Frequency. Then they added FDL Code ANZEIGE_FREQ = aktiv, and it added the Frequency to the Call Letters display, so you got both. Maybe there is some code in CHAMP as well to control this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I will look for those signs you mentioned for RDS. 

How do I find out if there is a hard drive? Is there a CAFD I should be looking for?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, it would be part of HU_CHAMP. Do you have the capability to copy music files to HU_CHAMP via USB Port? If so, it would have Hard Drive. If not, I doubt it does.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't have that capability. I guess it is one of those things I wish to have but did not get it thinking I wasn't going to need it. 

Thanks Lord Shawn!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ENTRY can display RDS, you just have to open it manually. Since ENTRY < CHAMP, you may have RDS. There should be another option, I think it says "Station Information", I forgot. Try pressing Option button and see if you see it. It's a few button clicks and when I had CHAMP, I wished I could add it to one of the shortcut buttons but I remember it not working. I eventually got tired of bringing it up every time I get in to my car.


----------



## monkeybifta (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks to the OP for providing the links.

Is this installable via USB - having moved to Mac a few years ago, I don't have a DVD drive anymore!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. DVD Update only.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Yep TOKENMASTER, I did check it out in my car and checked RDS from so now it displays the frequency and official (i.e. 99.5 WIHT HD1) and then I can go to OPTION > STATION INFO and it will display all the information I am looking for. Wish there was a way to bring this screen upfront so it is visible when you select the station to play.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Shawn, 

Any idea if this will give me the Sirius XM channel logos as album art? My new NBT unit currently does not display channel logos even and it is coded with zeitkriterium 07/13 and I verified that SDARS Album Art is set to Aktiv.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Sirius XM launched a new channel today Channel 55 (Utopia). I guess if anyone with a 2014+ NBT build cannot see the channel logo for that particular station, this will probably tell me if it's just Gracenote update that's needed. 

Can anyone with a 2014+ model check and tell me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure Gracenote does not provide XM Channel Logos. Whatever that issue is, it is something else.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it is Gracenote. I had someone with a 2014 F30 tune into channel 55 on Sirius XM and that is a brand new channel that just launched today. He does not see the station logo that particular station but sees it for all existing ones. 

Looks like this is probably the reason why pre-2014 NBTs can't see the station logos. Mine was flashed to 52.1 from its virigin state but I guess the software update from E-Sys does not update Gracenote.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2014 Gracenote for NBT has not even been released yet, only CIC has. This other 2014 F30 is likely using the same GNDB version you are.

What NBT firmware are you on now? Maybe he is at 53.0 and you are at something less, and that is the reason.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine is on 52.1.

I actually had a look at an F32 435i today and he is on 51.1 and he actually has the new station's logo on his album art display so maybe you're right. It probably just picks it up from the signal.


Not sure if flashing to 53.0 would help though but it's worth a try.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

He is on 51.1? That is older than yours.


----------



## coodem (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all. I have the NEXT NBT which currently has the 03/12 Gracenote database. I know there isn't a 2014 update yet, but is there a slightly newer update. If so, anyone have a link to the download


----------



## Reallybro1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe it's me, but I can't get the gracenote update file through the OP's link, or shawn's link. Has it been removed or altered? I would like to do the update.
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reallybro1 said:


> Maybe it's me, but I can't get the gracenote update file through the OP's link, or shawn's link. Has it been removed or altered? I would like to do the update.
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## Reallybro1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Shawn! You are one of the most helpful members here! It worked like a charm! 
Thx again:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reallybro1 said:


> Thanks Shawn! You are one of the most helpful members here! It worked like a charm!
> Thx again:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Weirdoz (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi there, is it possible that this Version of Gracenote 2014 does not work on CIC Versions in Europe?
I burned both Files on a DVD but the System doesent respond that there is an update DVD in the Drive, can see the installed Version (2009).
What goes wrong?

Thx 4 help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. The CIC Gracenote Database is for Global use, unlike NBT which has 5 Regional versions.


----------



## Weirdoz (Jul 30, 2014)

First i wrote the disk with Toast on a mac and it fails, then i use a pc and it works fine.
Thx to the sharer of the files.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Shawn, If there is any Gracenote update for NBT, can you please send me the link.

Aritaurus's NBT and mine are at the same level, 52.3. I just picked up 53.3 (14-07-503) going to flash it tomorrow and try. But I think since our NBT's (NA-NBT) were virgin and it probably never got updated with gracenote. I tried some CD's today and none of them showed the album art, as it did on my Euro-NBT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. 2014 Gracenote for NBT has not been released.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. 2014 Gracenote for NBT has not been released.


I tried to update my grace-note last night but once it reaches 2% completion the idrive resets itself. Also, the current grece-note date is now blank, it was 01/2011 before.

Please advise.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, but I have never heard of such a thing happening. I would try re-burning the DVD at the slowest speed and try again.


----------



## BuckyBeav (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, worked perfectly!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have CIC Head Unit it does.


----------



## culichor (Aug 27, 2014)

I got it, Thank you.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am lost on Torrent. What is it? What is root content? Do I need some Torrent files on my pc?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A Torrent is basically a P2P (Peer-to-Peer) network for file sharing. You need a Torrent Client on your PC, like uTorrent or Bit Torrent, then open the Gracenote .torrent file, and the Gracenote DVD will be downloaded.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> A Torrent is basically a P2P (Peer-to-Peer) network for file sharing. You need a Torrent Client on your PC, like uTorrent or Bit Torrent, then open the Gracenote .torrent file, and the Gracenote DVD will be downloaded.


Is one client better than the other?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say so, although personally I prefer uTorrent.


----------



## Amulos (Sep 14, 2014)

Gracenote update applied- worked great, thanks


----------



## jamie75 (Jul 7, 2012)

I retrofitted a cic in my 2008 e60. and no matter what I can't get the service menu to enable.....any ideas?


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Im New here and right away in need of help...sorry

With burning the update to dvd i see two maps,content,and the gracenote map.
my burn program asks if i want to burn the contect xml file as the file is selected twice.

once outside the gracenote map and once inside the map.
what am i doing wgong?


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Im New here and right away in need of help...sorry

With burning the update to dvd i see two maps,content,and the gracenote map.
my burn program asks if i want to burn the contect xml file as the file is selected twice.

once outside the gracenote map and once inside the map.
what am i doing wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Hi Im New here and right away in need of help...sorry
> 
> With burning the update to dvd i see two maps,content,and the gracenote map.
> my burn program asks if i want to burn the contect xml file as the file is selected twice.
> ...


There should be only a Content.xml file and a Gracenote folder that get written to DVD.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

yes ok,but in the gracenote map there is also a Content xml file! and that seems to trigger the question from the program.

But as i understand burn the two items to dvd,the gracenote map,and the content xml file.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi ev,e tried the upsdate and followed the instructions but now the ver is showing __.__.___ so nothing.
what could have gine wrong?


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi ev,e tried the upsdate and followed the instructions but now the ver is showing __.__.___ so nothing.
what could have gone wrong?


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Updated sucesful today,thanks!

Any idea when 2015 wil be available?


----------



## p.tiv (Dec 16, 2014)

Worked perfectly!
Thanks!


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

I know this if for the CIC headunit but I am curious if there is any update on the 2014/15 Gracenote Update for NBT. I have an F30 with Nav and my GNDB version is 4 - 02/13. Wondering if someone is able to send me the new database or not?


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

this DB work also for MP3 files?


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Do I need a torrent agent on my laptop? I don't understand how to make the disc. My work laptop will not let me save a torrent file.


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Any news regarding an updated file for NBT system?


----------



## LasPro (Mar 25, 2015)

*Gracenote Installation failed*

I got the GraceNote DVD 01/14 - thanks for the support.

I started to install the database (old version: 01/13), but I had to cancel the installation at a progress of approx. 30%. I clicked on "cancel". Next day I tried to continue by starting in the service menu again, but the entry "GNDB HDD Version =" was empty (exisiting database).

However, the CIC recognized the inserted DVD correctly, but after starting the installation an error message appeared: "incorrect database format". The day before the database was readable.

So I think I corrupted the exisitng database during my first try and so the system refuses now all new approached.

Does someone has experience in solving that issue?


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

The GraceNote 01/15 file should be available by now. Can anyone provides details how to access this file? We have only the 2014 version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NS-2000 said:


> The GraceNote 01/15 file should be available by now. Can anyone provides details how to access this file? We have only the 2014 version.


If you mean CIC version, then you are incorrect. 2015 is not released yet.


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

​


shawnsheridan said:


> If you mean CIC version, then you are incorrect. 2015 is not released yet.


Yes, spot on. I do mean CIC, when do you think it will be realised?

I thought the 1/2014 means January 2014 and believed the 2015 would be at the same month.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NS-2000 said:


> ​
> Yes, spot on. I do mean CIC, when do you think it will be realised?
> 
> I thought the 1/2014 means January 2014 and believed the 2015 would be at the same month.


It does, but that is not to say they release new version at same time every year. 2015 versions for NBT for North America, Europe, and Rest of World are Released. Still missing are NBT version for China / Korea and NBT version for Japan, and CIC version.


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

David1 said:


> Is one client better than the other?


Let's hope someone posts details as soon as they are ready.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2015 versions for NBT for North America, Europe, and Rest of World are Released


Shawn, Hi!
Do you have a link for download that?
Could you send it to me, please?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Still missing are NBT version for China / Korea and NBT version for Japan.


There is already a long time ago.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> There is already a long time ago.


Good to know. I only see these in ISPI Cockpit:

Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Rest of the World
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 North America
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Europe

Gracenote-DB Vers. 1.0, 01/2014
Gracenote-DB for NBT 11/2014 Rest of the World
Gracenote-DB for NBT 11/2014 China/Korea
Gracenote-DB for NBT 11/2014 North America
Gracenote-DB for NBT 11/2014 Europe
Gracenote-DB for NBT 11/2014 Japan


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

It looks like you do not have access to these databases.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> It looks like you do not have access to these databases.


Could be, although it seems odd all 2014 versions would show then.


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good to know. I only see these in ISPI Cockpit:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Rest of the World
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 North America
> ...


The NBT versions are less then 1month and 4 months old which is not a concern while the CIC is 15 months old, which seems very dated.

I wonder if a newer version of the CIC is available but no one is aware of it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NS-2000 said:


> The NBT versions are less then 1month and 4 months old which is not a concern while the CIC is 15 months old, which seems very dated.
> 
> I wonder if a newer version of the CIC is available but no one is aware of it?


There is. VadimAA wrote so above.


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is. VadimAA wrote so above.


From conversations to date it appears that 1/2014 is the newest CIC version. Please point me and the others to a newer CIC version if available, with thanks.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is. VadimAA wrote so above.


No, I mean NBT version (China,Korea,Japan).
CIC version, not available.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> No, I mean NBT version (China,Korea,Japan).
> CIC version, not available.


Ok. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## OT1976 (Apr 8, 2015)

Please can you help as I've got a slightly different problem but on the same theme.

I have a Sept 2012 X6.

After ripping a cd to the HDD if doesn't find the album info from the cd I can use the 'OPTION' button to display a list of options for naming the it. One of them is "Update album info online". When I select this it displays a message "Updating album info" from Gracenote which takes a long time and then in the end just comes back with a message "Data transfer unsuccessful".

This used to work when I got the car. My local dealer are struggling to come up with an answer. They're fault finding has led them to reprogramme the car and they have confirmed the coms unit is working ok. The software for external devices was also recently updated via the TeleServices option.

Following the instructions above I get the "Service Menu" with Gracenote and the database version shows "GNDB HDD Version = 1 - 02/11" though with it looking for the information online I didn't think that a database would be important unless the database tells it where to look.

Has anyone seen this problem before? I guess a database update would also be worthwhile but not sure which one I need?

Thank you for any help.

OT1976.


----------



## Onimaru (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn Do you have link to download (Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Rest of the World) ?

Thankyou !!


----------



## Onimaru (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn Do you have link to download (Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Rest of the World) ?

Thankyou !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Onimaru said:


> Hi Shawn Do you have link to download (Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Rest of the World) ?
> 
> Thankyou !!


PM sent.


----------



## NS-2000 (Mar 16, 2014)

*CIC Gracenote*

Any news about the CIC gracenote database availability?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NS-2000 said:


> Any news about the CIC gracenote database availability?


Not that I have heard.


----------



## kiesSH (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi all,
Is there Gracenote DB 03/2015 for NBT China/Korea version?


----------



## kiesSH (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi all,
Is there Gracenote DB 03/2015 for NBT China/Korea version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kiesSH said:


> Hi all,
> Is there Gracenote DB 03/2015 for NBT China/Korea version?


It is supposedly released, although I have yet to hear of anyone having it.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Shawn, Hi!
Do you have a link for download Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Europe
Could you send it to me, please? 
Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Shawn, Hi!
> Do you have a link for download Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Europe
> Could you send it to me, please?
> Kind Regards


PM sent.


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

Chaps

Is there anyway of getting this onto a car without a dvd player?

I was sure my 2011 X1 with Busniess Nav had a dvd player, as it shows that in the VIN Spec from factory. Reading up it seems i only have a cd player!! There is a usb port in the glovebox, which i also thought could rip music to the HD. Can't get that to do anything either, so guess its for updating the NAV only?? [hope so, just paid for upgraded 2015 files.....]

So, back on topic - no way of getting this onto my 2011 CIC/idrive business nav other than dvd? I can get the extra menu up on screen, but gracenote is greyed out.


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

What is with this website and it DP'ing all the time?! Sorry......


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bells0 said:


> Chaps
> 
> Is there anyway of getting this onto a car without a dvd player?
> 
> ...


It is possible to update via USB for NBT, so I assume CIC is possible too.

Create the following directory structure on a Fat32 (not exFAT) USB Drive:

BMWData\CDDB\GRACENOTE\

Copy the Gracenote folder and the following files to the BMWData\CDDB\GRACENOTE\ folder:

content.xml
content.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)

That said, the update is for CIC Head Unit, which normally refers only to CIC-HIGH head unit. If you have Business Navigation then you have either CIC-MID (MOTION Map) head unit or you have CHAMP (MOVE Map) head unit, and I am not sure the Gracenote CIC update works for these other head units.


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

Cheers Shawn, will look at this tonight when i attempt to update the nav to 2015.

Attached a pic of the extra service menu, it shows the gracenote menu, but it's greyed out. Maybe i don't have it??



shawnsheridan said:


> It is possible to update via USB for NBT, so I assume CIC is possible too.
> 
> Create the following directory structure on a Fat32 (not exFAT) USB Drive:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bells0 said:


> Cheers Shawn, will look at this tonight when i attempt to update the nav to 2015.
> 
> Attached a pic of the extra service menu, it shows the gracenote menu, but it's greyed out. Maybe i don't have it??


I really don't know. Have to see if it recognizes the USB Update.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Business nav systems has not the possibility to save music on internal harddrive, so there is no gracenote database.


Thorsten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thorsten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Business nav systems has not the possibility to save music on internal harddrive, so there is no gracenote database.
> 
> Thorsten


What about new Business Nav with ENTRYNAV Head Unit (ROUTE Map)?


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

Cheers mate. Finding out just limited the business nav is now. Shame, would have loved the Pro nav, but not many used 23d X1's in the UK with that fitted.


----------



## bells0 (May 26, 2015)

Ps, played a Pearl Jam cd in the unit and it showed the names and tracks. Is this from info built into the cd??


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you share a link to the latest Gracenote files not being a .torrent but instead a direct download link for CIC Europe? I just checked and my car is still in 2011.

Again thanks!

Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you share a link to the latest Gracenote files not being a .torrent but instead a direct download link for CIC Europe? I just checked and my car is still in 2011.
> 
> ...


There is only one Gracenote CIC version that covers all countries, whereas NBT has 5 regional versions

PM sent.


----------



## J.A.S.O.N (Jul 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is only one Gracenote CIC version that covers all countries, whereas NBT has 5 regional versions
> 
> PM sent.


First post - Apologies for being on the scrounge already, but only got my car a couple of weeks ago and main stealer doesn't know much about gracenote / or cannot be bothered and I'd like to delete the previous owners rubbish and put my rubbish on  but some of my CDs aren't that old and were not found. I realise I can use ID3 tags via usb but if gracenote update looks to be a quicker deal for me - assuming i can get a copy.
Shawn, as you seem to be 'the man that can' here please can I request a link to latest CIC gracenote Db. My bloody ISP has banned most torrent sites, I've tried proxy servers and just end up crashing out. So ideally a DL to a rar or zip would be good - I have dropbox if that helps ? Anyone else in UK have a link ? 
Thanks in advance.:thumbup:
J.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J.A.S.O.N said:


> First post - Apologies for being on the scrounge already, but only got my car a couple of weeks ago and main stealer doesn't know much about gracenote / or cannot be bothered and I'd like to delete the previous owners rubbish and put my rubbish on  but some of my CDs aren't that old and were not found. I realise I can use ID3 tags via usb but if gracenote update looks to be a quicker deal for me - assuming i can get a copy.
> Shawn, as you seem to be 'the man that can' here please can I request a link to latest CIC gracenote Db. My bloody ISP has banned most torrent sites, I've tried proxy servers and just end up crashing out. So ideally a DL to a rar or zip would be good - I have dropbox if that helps ? Anyone else in UK have a link ?
> Thanks in advance.:thumbup:
> J.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> sorrry i mean new news


Nothing new since Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2015 Europe became availble a few months ago, and I would not expect anything new for another 9 months or so.

The interest in GNDB puzzles me. I am not sure people realize it is for CD's only, because no one I know uses CD's anymore, yet people still want GNDB update. :dunno:


----------



## e53m62 (Jul 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi,
Can you tell me, how can I update the CIC, please!

I am missing some part of the built-in hdd, like the interactive users guide, topic search, keywords section. Is it possible to recover those?

Thanks in advance,

Ivan


----------



## krishmk (Aug 5, 2014)

HI Shawn..
I have 2014 F10 and would like to get the grace note update for NBT head unit.

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e53m62 said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me, how can I update the CIC, please!
> 
> I am missing some part of the built-in hdd, like the interactive users guide, topic search, keywords section. Is it possible to recover those?
> ...


I have no idea if they are recoverable. You can try flashing CIC and see if they come back. There are other Threads here covering flashing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krishmk said:


> HI Shawn..
> I have 2014 F10 and would like to get the grace note update for NBT head unit.
> 
> TIA


PM sent.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can I have the link too? F30 320i 2012! TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sii770i7 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have the link too? F30 320i 2012! TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume GNDB for Singapore is Rest of World version.

PM sent.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume GNDB for Singapore is Rest of World version.
> 
> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn! But seems like the link is for NBT and can this be used for my CIC? Or am I in the wrong thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sii770i7 said:


> Thank you Shawn! But seems like the link is for NBT and can this be used for my CIC? Or am I in the wrong thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishmk (Aug 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Is the update procedure same for NBT and CIC? Please let me know how to update the NBT unit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krishmk said:


> Is the update procedure same for NBT and CIC? Please let me know how to update the NBT unit.


It is same, except NBT version has 3 additional files.

Write the Gracenote folder and the following files to DVD:

content.xml
content.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)

PROCEDURE TO UPDATE THE GRACENOTE DATABASE.pdf

https://mega.co.nz/#!Vl5ixDpL!P1EeOla5EcZ26QQiVkcoSscO2R8vbxRlSDl6vdSppWE


----------



## krishmk (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Shawn..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krishmk said:


> Thanks Shawn..


Ok. Enjoy that DVD Collection...


----------



## Xzone (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me the updated DB for CIC Europe
and for the Rest of the world, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xzone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the updated DB for CIC Europe
> and for the Rest of the world, please?


Sorry, but I do not have link for latest 07-2015 releases.


----------



## Xzone (Aug 31, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I do not have link for latest 07-2015 releases.


Thanks anyway ***128077;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xzone said:


> Thanks anyway ***128077;


A lot can change in a day...

PM sent.


----------



## Xzone (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks master! You are the best!!


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmedmph said:


> you are welcome


He was not talking to you.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

2015 GN is out for CIC?

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sii770i7 said:


> 2015 GN is out for CIC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


Yes. These are released:

Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015
Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_North_America
Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_Europe
Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_Rest_of_the_World


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. These are released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015
> Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_North_America
> ...


Can PM the link? 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sii770i7 said:


> Can PM the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Sii770i7 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW2015 (Sep 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. These are released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015
> Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_North_America
> ...


I'm also interested in the links for the CIC version. Thanks and greetings from Munich


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW2015 said:


> I'm also interested in the links for the CIC version. Thanks and greetings from Munich


PM sent.


----------



## p.tiv (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm also interested in the CIC version. Could You send me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

p.tiv said:


> I'm also interested in the CIC version. Could You send me?


PM sent.


----------



## p.tiv (Dec 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You are awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## neni (Apr 11, 2015)

Can You send me links for the CIC version? 
Thanks!
Greetings from Vienna!


----------



## neni (Apr 11, 2015)

Can You send me links for the CIC version? 
Thanks!
Greetings from Vienna!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neni said:


> Can You send me links for the CIC version?
> Thanks!
> Greetings from Vienna!


PM sent.


----------



## neni (Apr 11, 2015)

thank you very much shawnsheridan


----------



## umutbulut (Sep 28, 2015)

Would it be possible to get a link for CIC 07-2015 via PM? I would appreciate it very much! 
Greetings from Cologne


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

umutbulut said:


> Would it be possible to get a link for CIC 07-2015 via PM? I would appreciate it very much!
> Greetings from Cologne


PM sent.


----------



## umutbulut (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, that was REALLY fast! Thank you very much!


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan

Please tell me the download link.

Thank you always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maron said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Please tell me the download link.
> 
> Thank you always!


CIC or NBT or am I to guess?


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> CIC or NBT or am I to guess?


Sorry ...

Want CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maron said:


> Sorry ...
> 
> Want CIC


PM sent.


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I was able to download very quickly.
I will update in the tonight

Thank you very much! ;-)


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Would love to get the CIC 07-2015 link!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daves535 said:


> Would love to get the CIC 07-2015 link!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, Shawn! 
Silly question ... Will this work on my version of iDrive? I have CIC, not NBT, which I understand is CIC HIGH.

dave


----------



## CoolChris909 (Aug 6, 2012)

Could u send me a link as well ? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolChris909 (Aug 6, 2012)

CoolChris909 said:


> Could u send me a link as well ? Thanks in advance. (CIC)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CoolChris909 said:


> Could u send me a link as well ? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## laatinchino (Oct 2, 2015)

Can someone send me a torrent link for latest Grace note CIC for 2013 F30 335i, much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laatinchino said:


> Can someone send me a torrent link for latest Grace note CIC for 2013 F30 335i, much appreciated!


No, sorry. Torrent version not exist.


----------



## laatinchino (Oct 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. Torrent version not exist.


Is there a link I can acquire it from, I'm new to F30 I came from E60 CCC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laatinchino said:


> Is there a link I can acquire it from, I'm new to F30 I came from E60 CCC.


PM sent.


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, that was easy! Thanks again, Shawn!


----------



## Rob85 (Oct 3, 2015)

Does the GraceNote update for CIC fit on a CD or DVD?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob85 said:


> Does the GraceNote update for CIC fit on a CD or DVD?


DVD Only, and it works only for CD-Audio, and nothing more.


----------



## Rob85 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks Shawn for your quick reply.
Is it possible to upload the content directly to the CIC via FTP with an Ethernet OBD connection, or do I need to burn a DVD and import it via the service menu? If it's working only via DVD, which type of media is recommended: DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW?


----------



## catalonia31 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello,
I am new in Forum, I can`t sen PM! But I am very intersted for GraceNote 2015 for CiC, can you plase send me a Download link to my E-mail Adress: [email protected]
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob85 said:


> Thanks Shawn for your quick reply.
> Is it possible to upload the content directly to the CIC via FTP with an Ethernet OBD connection, or do I need to burn a DVD and import it via the service menu? If it's working only via DVD, which type of media is recommended: DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW?


No, you must use DVD. I would use quality DVD like Verbatim AZO DVD-R or DVD+R. I would not use any DVD RW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalonia31 said:


> Hello,
> I am new in Forum, I can`t sen PM! But I am very intersted for GraceNote 2015 for CiC, can you plase send me a Download link to my E-mail Adress: [email protected]
> thanks in advance


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Fastninja (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello Shawn, could you send me the link for GraceNote 2015 ?

Thank You from France


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fastninja said:


> Hello Shawn, could you send me the link for GraceNote 2015 ?
> 
> Thank You from France


For what? CIC or NBT?


----------



## Fastninja (Oct 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what? CIC or NBT?


Sorry, CIC of my E92


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fastninja said:


> Sorry, CIC of my E92


PM sent.


----------



## Fastninja (Oct 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn! :thumbup:


----------



## joker301 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cheers Shawn,
Can You send me links for the CIC version? 
Thanks!
Greetings from the Highway!


----------



## joker301 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cheers Shawn,
Can You send me links for the CIC version? 
Thanks!
Greetings from the Highway!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joker301 said:


> Cheers Shawn,
> Can You send me links for the CIC version?
> Thanks!
> Greetings from the Highway!


PM sent.


----------



## joker301 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Shawn,

works like a charme :thumbup::bow:


----------



## Schemaco (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Shawn, can you send me the link for GraceNote 2015 CIC version?
Thank You!! 
- from South Korea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Schemaco said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send me the link for GraceNote 2015 CIC version?
> Thank You!!
> - from South Korea


PM sent.


----------



## Galopin (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello Shawn, can you send me the link for 2015 CIC version?
Thank You from Spain.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Galopin said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send me the link for 2015 CIC version?
> Thank You from Spain.


PM sent.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

hey Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the grqcnot cic 2015 file?

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the grqcnot cic 2015 file?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a Gracenote 2015 for CIC? I have the 2014...
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Is there a Gracenote 2015 for CIC? I have the 2014...
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Lord Robin (Nov 8, 2015)

*Gracenote CIC 2015*

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the Gracenote for CIC?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lord Robin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the Gracenote for CIC?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## niky89 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Could you send me the link for Gracenote 2015 (CIC)?
Thank you


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me the link for Gracenote "11/2014 Japan***8221; of CIC
I'm looking for ENTD_00001A07_006_014_001


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maron said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me the link for Gracenote "11/2014 Japan" of CIC
> I'm looking for ENTD_00001A07_006_014_001


PM sent.


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh Great!

Thank you very much !!


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn


I've updated the ENTD_000002E8_001_015_001 a few months ago.

But in my country, ENTD_00001A07_006_014_001 was the latest.

In this case, either would be possible to update to ENTD_00001A07_006_014_001?


Also
Although the data that i have received from you was one of the folders and four files
If the CIC , write to DVD only Gracenote folders and content.xml?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maron said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I've updated the ENTD_000002E8_001_015_001 a few months ago.
> 
> ...


ENTD_000002E8_001_015_001 = "Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015"

ENTD_00001A07_006_014_001 = "Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT EVO 11/2014 Japan"

You cannot install NBT version into CIC.

To make update:

Write the Gracenote folder and the following files to DVD:

content.xml
content.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)
content_evo.xml.sign (Gracenote for NBT/Evo Only)


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

It was my mistake.
Thanks,Shawn


----------



## ande90 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ande90 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## joerg_999 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn
I also need 2015 grace note for CIC
Thank you for your perfect support 
joerg_999


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joerg_999 said:


> Hi Shawn
> I also need 2015 grace note for CIC
> Thank you for your perfect support
> joerg_999


PM sent.


----------



## frok (Dec 6, 2015)

*CIC Gracenote update*

Hi Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
Thank you 

frok


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frok said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
> Thank you
> 
> frok


PM sent.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## YTX1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Sean, 

Can you send me the 2015 North American Grace Note update link for CIC. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

YTX1 said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Can you send me the 2015 North American Grace Note update link for CIC.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried doing this update to my 9/11 build E90, and it restarts the CIC at about 15% installed, and left my 2/11 HD installed gracenote pretty much botched.. It only indicates --/-- instead of a date of the current installed version. Any help would be greatly appreciated.. I'm hoping I have a corrupt DVD burn, I burned the gracenote and XML files at the root. Please help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shanes said:


> I tried doing this update to my 9/11 build E90, and it restarts the CIC at about 15% installed, and left my 2/11 HD installed gracenote pretty much botched.. It only indicates --/-- instead of a date of the current installed version. Any help would be greatly appreciated.. I'm hoping I have a corrupt DVD burn, I burned the gracenote and XML files at the root. Please help.


I have no idea. I never hear of this ever happening before. I wold reburn it.


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

I think someone earlier in the thread answered my question here. I also burned mine with Toast on my Mac, and my CIC crashes and restarts at about 15%. I'll try to burn it with my pc's at work tomorrow.


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

Shawn, can you please send me the link for 2015 CIC,

Thanks for ally your help on this subject!

Shane


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shanes said:


> Shawn, can you please send me the link for 2015 CIC,
> 
> Thanks for ally your help on this subject!
> 
> Shane


PM sent.


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

My initial DVD which was burned with Toast turned out being corrupt. This 1/15 update burned from a Windows pc's worked flawlessly.. Thank you so much Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shanes said:


> My initial DVD which was burned with Toast turned out being corrupt. This 1/15 update burned on a Windows pc's worked flawlessly.. Thank you so much Shawn!


So Toast is Toast....


----------



## maranello055 (Dec 1, 2015)

In for the 2015 CIC! 

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maranello055 said:


> In for the 2015 CIC!
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


PM sent.


----------



## lverasky (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
Thank you

will it works for 2013 328i???


----------



## shanes (Sep 29, 2011)

lverasky said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
> Thank you
> 
> will it works for 2013 328i???


Only if it has a CIC, if it's an F series sedan 2013, it's probably NBT, if it is a coupe E92 it will work.


----------



## lverasky (Sep 14, 2015)

shanes said:


> Only if it has a CIC, if it's an F series sedan 2013, it's probably NBT, if it is a coupe E92 it will work.


I have CIC, because my display can't display chinese....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lverasky said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 grace note for CIC
> Thank you
> 
> will it works for 2013 328i???


PM sent.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the 2015 grace-note for CIC.

Thank you.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have GraceNote 2015 for China/Korea? 

Thanks

Jacky


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the 2015 grace-note for CIC.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have GraceNote 2015 for China/Korea?
> 
> ...


No, sorry. For NBT, only 2015 releases available are Europe, North America, and Rest of World. China/ Korea and Japan versions are not available.


----------



## rt-esslingen (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC (Europe), please?
Thanks


----------



## rt-esslingen (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Shawn
Can you send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC (Europe), please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rt-esslingen said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can you send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC (Europe), please?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## techarea (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Shawn

Can you send me the latest gracenote for cic please (Europe)?

Thx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

techarea said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you send me the latest gracenote for cic please (Europe)?
> 
> Thx in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## nike6075 (Dec 22, 2015)

Shawn:
Any chance you can send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC USA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nike6075 said:


> Shawn:
> Any chance you can send me the 2015 Grace Note update link for CIC USA?


PM sent.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

So other key features which u mentioned in a previous post still not supported by mine version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deimis said:


> So other key features which u mentioned in a previous post still not supported by mine version?


Correct. Gracenote was the only questionable one. Without Combox, there is for sure no Bluetooth Audio Streaming, Album Art, or Office.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for answers Shawn


----------



## redacted (Dec 20, 2010)

Link to latest Gracenote CIC update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redacted said:


> Link to latest Gracenote CIC update?


PM sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Can I have it for NBT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> Can I have it for NBT?


PM sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn ,any 2016 update yet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Hi Shawn ,any 2016 update yet


No. It took 2015 forever to arrive.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah ok..well i will wait patiently... Doe they make the database at gracenote special for bmw?
Or is it for all car brands together..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Ah ok..well i will wait patiently... Doe they make the database at gracenote special for bmw?
> Or is it for all car brands together..


As far as I know, it is BMW specific, at least the way it is packaged to install.


----------



## druvi (Aug 3, 2007)

Can I also have the CIC link pls ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

druvi said:


> Can I also have the CIC link pls ?


PM sent.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

Me also for the CIC please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> Me also for the CIC please ?


PM sent.


----------



## Laiska (Dec 6, 2015)

Please, the CIC link also for me, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Laiska said:


> Please, the CIC link also for me, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## BigRaj (Feb 10, 2016)

Could I get the CIC link also please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BigRaj said:


> Could I get the CIC link also please?


PM sent.


----------



## IcemanCar (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi there!
My first post and I'm asking for a file, stupid isn't it! 
Well I live in Sweden and I'm driving a 320 Touring 2010 and a Audi Avant A6 2013.
I have two kidds playing ishockey ( one is a golie) so that's why we have station cars ( actually 3 more, one Saab Aero kombo 2006, one Volvo V50 Station car and finaly up in Are ski resort area I have an oooold Volvo 745 station Car)
I started to look for Gracenote for my Audi but now it's time to update the BMW 

Pleaaazzze could I have it 

Sincerely Michael from Sweden


----------



## IcemanCar (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi there!
My first post and I'm asking for a file, stupid isn't it! 
Well I live in Sweden and I'm driving a 320 Touring 2010 and a Audi Avant A6 2013.
I have two kidds playing ishockey ( one is a golie) so that's why we have station cars ( actually 3 more, one Saab Aero kombo 2006, one Volvo V50 Station car and finaly up in Are ski resort area I have an oooold Volvo 745 station Car)
I started to look for Gracenote for my Audi but now it's time to update the BMW 

Pleaaazzze could I have it 

Sincerely Michael from Sweden


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IcemanCar said:


> Hi there!
> My first post and I'm asking for a file, stupid isn't it!
> Well I live in Sweden and I'm driving a 320 Touring 2010 and a Audi Avant A6 2013.
> I have two kidds playing ishockey ( one is a golie) so that's why we have station cars ( actually 3 more, one Saab Aero kombo 2006, one Volvo V50 Station car and finaly up in Are ski resort area I have an oooold Volvo 745 station Car)
> ...


I'm an old Goalie myself...grew up going to Boston Garden, back when Gerry Cheevers was between the pipes.

PM sent.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello.
Can I have the link please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello.
Can I have the link please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have the link to the latest CIC version as well please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Can I have the link to the latest CIC version as well please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Great, many thanks Shawn!! By the way do you know whether this would survive a CIC flash? I'd think yes, but...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Great, many thanks Shawn!! By the way do you know whether this would survive a CIC flash? I'd think yes, but...


Yes. Hard Drive data (Map, GNDB, etc.) is not touched during Flash.


----------



## cj10 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi, 

Please could I have a link to the latest CIC Europe version please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cj10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could I have a link to the latest CIC Europe version please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cj10 (Feb 21, 2016)

Many thanks for your help Shawn


----------



## Arta (Sep 28, 2014)

Would love to get the latest Europe CIC link.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arta said:


> Would love to get the latest Europe CIC link.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## jacoslaw (Jul 7, 2015)

I would ask You for the same - Europe CIC.

Regards, 

Jacek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jacoslaw said:


> I would ask You for the same - Europe CIC.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jacek


PM sent.


----------



## pablo_a_secas (Mar 14, 2016)

Can I have the link to the latest Europe CIC version as well please? Thanks!


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
Is this a stand alone package or was it an installed option that this is the update for. I've not seen gracenote in my system and I've looked around a bit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pablo_a_secas said:


> Can I have the link to the latest Europe CIC version as well please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

estarmer said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Is this a stand alone package or was it an installed option that this is the update for. I've not seen gracenote in my system and I've looked around a bit.


It is it's own thing, and not part of any thing else.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deimis said:


> After i put dvd in, and start the installation, the CIC restarts after 2% of installation progress, i have attempted to do it 3 times still the same, any ideas whats going on? And now i removed the dvd, and when i get into the service menu, gracenote does not show any version detected... Before it had 01/10
> 
> View attachment 556403
> 
> ...


No, sorry. I never hear of such thing before.


----------



## luigi42 (Nov 18, 2006)

Deimis said:


> After i put dvd in, and start the installation, the CIC restarts after 2% of installation progress, i have attempted to do it 3 times still the same, any ideas whats going on? And now i removed the dvd, and when i get into the service menu, gracenote does not show any version detected... Before it had 01/10
> 
> View attachment 556403
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue. I believe it was either a bad burn or bad media. When I burned a new disc the problem went away.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

luigi42 said:


> I had a similar issue. I believe it was either a bad burn or bad media. When I burned a new disc the problem went away.


Thanks, ill try it rewrite it and do it again


----------



## ma$$hole (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for latest grace-note for CIC.

Thank you.


----------



## ma$$hole (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for latest grace-note for CIC.

Thank you.


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you also send me the link.

Thanks.


----------



## cee215 (May 6, 2015)

Shawn,

Would you please send me the link also?

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ma$$hole said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for latest grace-note for CIC.
> 
> Thank you.





Guillakunst said:


> Can you also send me the link.
> 
> Thanks.





cee215 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me the link also?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Amulos (Sep 14, 2014)

hi Shawn
could you send me the link to the latest gracenote for a 2009 CIC (profesisonal nav)

much appreciated


----------



## Amulos (Sep 14, 2014)

duplicate post- deleted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amulos said:


> hi Shawn
> could you send me the link to the latest gracenote for a 2009 CIC (profesisonal nav)
> 
> much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

We need link for lastest gracenote for cic 2010 professional.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> We need link for lastest gracenote for cic 2010 professional.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi again,

And I need to the last version for nbt navy professional from year 2014.

Thanks


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, very quick.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi again,
> 
> And I need to the last version for nbt navy professional from year 2014.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello Shawn,how are you doing?
Is there a 2016 yet?

Greetz Alexander


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello Shawn,how are you doing?
Is there a 2016 yet?

Greetz Alexander


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Hello Shawn,how are you doing?
> Is there a 2016 yet?
> 
> Greetz Alexander


Only for Europe NBT.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah ok Im CIC so i will have to wait i guess

Greetz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jameelno1 said:


> Please send me the link for the latest Gracenote CIC e93 330i 2010 Europe


PM sent.


----------



## mrrayrodriguez (May 8, 2015)

please send link for newest gracenote cic 2013 F30 Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrrayrodriguez said:


> please send link for newest gracenote cic 2013 F30 Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mrrayrodriguez (May 8, 2015)

thanks


----------



## embogar (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi
I need last gracenotes for CIC.
thans


----------



## embogar (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi
I need last gracenotes for CIC.
thans


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

embogar said:


> Hi
> I need last gracenotes for CIC.
> thans


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,any available for 2016 yet?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Hi Shawn,any available for 2016 yet?


Only for NBT for Europe and North America.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok thanks.

More waiting then....


----------



## gkcmilner (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

The latest Gracenote DB for CIC (USA 2012 X5 35d - E70) would be greatly appreciated sir.
Thank you for doing this for everyone!

Regards


----------



## gkcmilner (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

The latest Gracenote DB for CIC (USA 2012 X5 35d - E70) would be greatly appreciated sir.
Thank you for doing this for everyone!

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gkcmilner said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> The latest Gracenote DB for CIC (USA 2012 X5 35d - E70) would be greatly appreciated sir.
> Thank you for doing this for everyone!
> ...


As I wrote above, I would not waste my time updating CIC to GNDB 07/2015 when 03/2016 is past due. I'd wait on it. But suit yourself,

PM sent.


----------



## BMWteke0611 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you to the major contributors to helping everyone with this particular subject!

I've successfully downloaded/burnt two versions of this update; the '14 and the '15. I have CIC, in my '13 X1 E84/N55 (USA). 
I started my attempts to update beginning with GNDB from 2011, as delivered from BMW.

I tried first doing the update to the 2015. The system recognized the new update, and I left it to run the update. It ran up the % to about 87%, then just turned off. I left it alone for several minutes, then turned the system back on, and checked the version == none present on the HDD now.. 

So I tried it again, same result.

Then I downloaded the file from the first post of this thread, for the 2014 version. Exact same results.

I'm confused.. I'm pretty good with computers, and car tuning in general, but this is my first coding/etc adventure with BMW. I'm starting with what should be the easy stuff before I get in to adding & changing features in the ECU.

Any idea what I am doing wrong here?


----------



## gkcmilner (Aug 9, 2016)

BMWteke0611 said:


> Thank you to the major contributors to helping everyone with this particular subject!
> 
> I've successfully downloaded/burnt two versions of this update; the '14 and the '15. I have CIC, in my '13 X1 E84/N55 (USA).
> I started my attempts to update beginning with GNDB from 2011, as delivered from BMW.
> ...


Same thing happened to me at first. I had the vehicle on accessory mode (doesn't stay on long enough for the update to complete), not ignition on. Then when I tried it with the ignition on, as it was updating I exited the vehicle with the key in my pocket and got the key not found message on my display which corrupted the update. I had to turn the vehicle off, and then I just started the vehicle and let it idle until the update was complete (leaving the key in the vehicle this time). Everything worked fine then.


----------



## BMWteke0611 (Aug 9, 2016)

gkcmilner said:


> Same thing happened to me at first. I had the vehicle on accessory mode (doesn't stay on long enough for the update to complete), not ignition on. Then when I tried it with the ignition on, as it was updating I exited the vehicle with the key in my pocket and got the key not found message on my display which corrupted the update. I had to turn the vehicle off, and then I just started the vehicle and let it idle until the update was complete (leaving the key in the vehicle this time). Everything worked fine then.


Thanks for that - I'll do the update on the way to work tomorrow instead. I had it just sitting there in the garage and pressed the button, with the engine off.


----------



## gkcmilner (Aug 9, 2016)

BMWteke0611 said:


> Thanks for that - I'll do the update on the way to work tomorrow instead. I had it just sitting there in the garage and pressed the button, with the engine off.


Not sure if it would work while driving, as anything that pops up on the display (like my key not found message) or reverse camera, etc. might interrupt the update. Hopefully it works out for you. Regards


----------



## BMWteke0611 (Aug 9, 2016)

That did work out just fine; thanks for the tip! Updated to 1/2015 from ?/2011.


----------



## gson (Aug 28, 2016)

Please provide the information for the latest Gracenote update for North America in. 2012 X5 with CIC.

Thank you,

V/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gson said:


> Please provide the information for the latest Gracenote update for North America in. 2012 X5 with CIC.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> V/


PM sent.


----------



## bertonn (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan.

Please send me the link for the latest Gracenote (CIC F10 3/2012).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

*Gracenote 2013 X3 CIC unit*

Hey Shawn,
Could you send me the link as well.

Thanks

Gresh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bertonn said:


> Hi shawnsheridan.
> 
> Please send me the link for the latest Gracenote (CIC F10 3/2012).
> 
> Thanks in advance.





gresh said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you send me the link as well.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## bertonn (Jul 30, 2014)

thanks Shawn


----------



## PG5768 (Sep 2, 2016)

Shawn, I just became the owner of a 2015 435i xdrive. Stumbled upon this thread and a similar one at bimmerpost. I just had to check my Gracenote version after reading them. I'm at 4-02/14. Could you send me a link to the most current version? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> Shawn, I just became the owner of a 2015 435i xdrive. Stumbled upon this thread and a similar one at bimmerpost. I just had to check my Gracenote version after reading them. I'm at 4-02/14. Could you send me a link to the most current version? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## PG5768 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

if you could also PM me the latest that would be fantastic 

CIC

2011 F11 535D UK


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> if you could also PM me the latest that would be fantastic
> 
> CIC
> 
> 2011 F11 535D UK


PM sent.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

guys, i cant seem to get this service manu to appear, are there different instructions for different cars?

i'm a 2011 F11 535D Euro with HU_CIC


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

guys, i cant seem to get this service manu to appear, are there different instructions for different cars?

i'm a 2011 F11 535D Euro with HU_CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GalballyJ said:


> guys, i cant seem to get this service manu to appear, are there different instructions for different cars?
> 
> i'm a 2011 F11 535D Euro with HU_CIC


No, it is always the same way.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

ok tried again and worked fine, must've been doing it wrong

thanks


----------



## e46trj (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a 2009 e90 with CIC. NA. 
The version I have is 1 - 01/08. I am sure thats the original version that was installed in this car.

Is the gracenote torrent linked on the first page the latest one? I am currently downloading it but just want to make sure its the latest one. I see in the previous posts that there is a new one for 2015. 
Could someone send me a link to the latest one if the one in first page is older version. 

I know this gives the information for CDs, but does it give album art and track information for other sources? say USB/ipod/iphone?

Thanks.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

there is indeed a 2015 version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e46trj said:


> I have a 2009 e90 with CIC. NA.
> The version I have is 1 - 01/08. I am sure thats the original version that was installed in this car.
> 
> Is the gracenote torrent linked on the first page the latest one? I am currently downloading it but just want to make sure its the latest one. I see in the previous posts that there is a new one for 2015.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## e46trj (Dec 4, 2012)

GalballyJ said:


> there is indeed a 2015 version





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you both.


----------



## KarmaCrash (Sep 23, 2016)

Gentleman, I was just googling around about this problem because I just got a 2013 3 series and it won't recognize music from later than around the time the car came out. I assume I need the latest Gracenote DB update. I hate to register and post on here just to ask for a favor, but if it's not too much trouble, could somebody direct me to a link the new version? I'm in the US, btw.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KarmaCrash said:


> Gentleman, I was just googling around about this problem because I just got a 2013 3 series and it won't recognize music from later than around the time the car came out. I assume I need the latest Gracenote DB update. I hate to register and post on here just to ask for a favor, but if it's not too much trouble, could somebody direct me to a link the new version? I'm in the US, btw.


Do you have CIC Head Unit?

Are you are referring to DVD Audio, and not other sources (.mp3, radio, Bluetooth, etc.)?


----------



## KarmaCrash (Sep 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have CIC Head Unit?
> 
> Are you are referring to DVD Audio, and not other sources (.mp3, radio, Bluetooth, etc.)?


Hi, thanks for the reply. It is CIC control. I'm am referring to the disc audio player, not the other inputs.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KarmaCrash said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. It is CIC control. I'm am referring to the disc audio player, not the other inputs.


PM sent.


----------



## KarmaCrash (Sep 23, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you sir, very kind of you!


----------



## ralph_zitz (Sep 23, 2016)

if you could also PM me the latest that would be fantastic 

CIC

2010 F01 750i xdrive


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ralph_zitz said:


> if you could also PM me the latest that would be fantastic
> 
> CIC
> 
> 2010 F01 750i xdrive


PM sent.


----------



## ralph_zitz (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## hanhamreds (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could I have the link too please for the gracenote update

F30 2012 with CIC high pro sat nav 

apparently.


----------



## sgimips (Oct 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

Are you still maintaining a link to get the Gracenote updates for CIC? This is in a 2012 X5.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sgimips said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Are you still maintaining a link to get the Gracenote updates for CIC? This is in a 2012 X5.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anything new yet? 
2016?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> Anything new yet?
> 2016?


For what? CIC? No.


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Can I have a link to the latest CIC gracenote please - if there's anything more recent than 2014 that is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Breach said:


> Can I have a link to the latest CIC gracenote please - if there's anything more recent than 2014 that is. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## CAbmw16 (Oct 12, 2016)

Shawn, I just got a 2014 525d and I'm new to this forum. My Gracenote has version 3-02/14 and I would like to update. Could you please send me a link to the most current version? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CAbmw16 said:


> Shawn, I just got a 2014 525d and I'm new to this forum. My Gracenote has version 3-02/14 and I would like to update. Could you please send me a link to the most current version? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## nitisha2017 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Updated Gracenote for CIC*

Hi.


----------



## nitisha2017 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Updated Gracenote for CIC*

Hi. I am new to his forum and I just bought a 2010 BMW 535i X-Drive with CIC. I updated it to 2016-2 north america maps and i would love the link to the latest gracenote database for CIC. I updated the maps myself and not from the dealer. Also, if there were step by step instructions or something on how to correctly update the gracenote and if something goes wrong, on how to fix it that would be amazing as my friend who owns the same car, as me, had some issues with his car where the update failed and now it doesn't show any version in the Gracenote menu. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hi. I am new to his forum and I just bought a 2010 BMW 535i X-Drive with CIC. I updated it to 2016-2 north america maps and i would love the link to the latest gracenote database for CIC. I updated the maps myself and not from the dealer. Also, if there were step by step instructions or something on how to correctly update the gracenote and if something goes wrong, on how to fix it that would be amazing as my friend who owns the same car, as me, had some issues with his car where the update failed and now it doesn't show any version in the Gracenote menu. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

hello like dvd burns to update Gracenote, which files need to be put in the dvd is for a cic in Spain.
Thank you


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

hello like dvd burns to update Gracenote, which files need to be put in the dvd is for a cic in Spain.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ordesa said:


> hello like dvd burns to update Gracenote, which files need to be put in the dvd is for a cic in Spain.
> Thank you


I replied to your same PM (all 3 of them...).


----------



## crazykiwi (Mar 12, 2015)

Can I also get the link to the latest Gracenote database for CIC please?
Thanks a lot in advance!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazykiwi said:


> Can I also get the link to the latest Gracenote database for CIC please?
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## ordesa (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnsheridan muchas gracias muy amable. thank you very much, very friendly greetings


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

is this the real thing?

http://jontonaka.botcraftman.ru/?img2&keyword=bmw+gracenote+2016+cic


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

is this the real thing?

http://jontonaka.botcraftman.ru/?img2&keyword=bmw+gracenote+2016+cic


----------



## Breach (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandere85 said:


> is this the real thing?
> 
> http://jontonaka.botcraftman.ru/?img2&keyword=bmw+gracenote+2016+cic


Do NOT download or run this - it's only a) 6 MB b) The ISO contains an .EXE file. Probably a virus.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandere85 said:


> is this the real thing?
> 
> http://jontonaka.botcraftman.ru/?img2&keyword=bmw+gracenote+2016+cic


No, it isn't. It is plagued with Malware. Install it, and say goodbye to your PC as you know it. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Can I have the latest gracenote.

2011 F10 CIC

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Can I have the latest gracenote.
> 
> 2011 F10 CIC
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## yesitsme (Mar 3, 2015)

*Request*

Shawn,
Can you send me a link for the latest gracenote? I have NBT (L15184A)

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yesitsme said:


> Shawn,
> Can you send me a link for the latest gracenote? I have NBT (L15184A)
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Sandere85 (Nov 30, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Alex Coop (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi shawn, i was wondering if you can help me with a gracenote newer than 02/11 that is. I have an e90 2011/ CIC Pro with big screen and navigation. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex Coop said:


> Hi shawn, i was wondering if you can help me with a gracenote newer than 02/11 that is. I have an e90 2011/ CIC Pro with big screen and navigation. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## nOOgz (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello shawn,

here as well: I would appreciate it if you could send me an pn regarding gracenote update for my E91 Navi Prof CIC (2010).

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nOOgz said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> here as well: I would appreciate it if you could send me an pn regarding gracenote update for my E91 Navi Prof CIC (2010).
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Sunny 525i (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Shawn,

Can I have the latest gracenote also please?

2012 F10 CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sunny 525i said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I have the latest gracenote also please?
> 
> 2012 F10 CIC


PM sent.


----------



## golumtdi (Nov 6, 2016)

*Ultimate Gracenote for 2011 F25 CIC, in Spain*

Hey Shawn !!

Can I have the latest gracenote.

2011 F25 CIC, in Spain

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

golumtdi said:


> Hey Shawn !!
> 
> Can I have the latest gracenote.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Atomicide (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me update for 2013 F30 320d with NBT?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomicide said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me update for 2013 F30 320d with NBT?
> Thanks in advance


NBT has regional versions. Which version?


----------



## Atomicide (Nov 8, 2016)

Europe (Germany)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomicide said:


> Europe (Germany)


PM sent.


----------



## opjose (Aug 2, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what? CIC or NBT?


Sorry

For CIC 2011 335xi

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

opjose said:


> Sorry
> 
> For CIC 2011 335xi
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jaspy (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can send me the latest GNDB too?
F20 CIC

Mine states version 0. Looks like it was never installed

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaspy said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can send me the latest GNDB too?
> F20 CIC
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Atomicide (Nov 8, 2016)

Quick update for updating 2013 F30 with NBT:
I downloaded the files from Shawn and created a DVD with all files and folder. After accessing the secret/hidden menu in the Gravenote folder, the update button had not appear. Another try with another DVD, same problem.
So I red this thread and post #170 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9103618&postcount=170 was the solution.
Created a USB drive with fat32 and all files and folder structure. Back to to secret menu and it worked! :thumbup:


----------



## opjose (Aug 2, 2016)

Atomicide said:


> Quick update for updating 2013 F30 with NBT:
> I downloaded the files from Shawn and created a DVD with all files and folder. After accessing the secret/hidden menu in the Gravenote folder, the update button had not appear. Another try with another DVD, same problem.


That sounds like the DVD was not created with a format recognized by the car.

If you "drop" the files onto the DVD, you end up creating an incompatible format with an open session.

The car requires a closed session DVD/DVD-R ISO/UDF Disc. Joliet extensions to UDF are OK too... but the session must be closed.

Discs created by Windows & Macs without using second party software, leave the sessions open for subsequent writes.


----------



## Happy_BMW (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me update for 2014 X5 F15 with NBT Australia?
Thanks you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy_BMW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me update for 2014 X5 F15 with NBT Australia?
> Thanks you!


I have no idea what regional version Australia uses. I assume "Rest of World". PM sent.


----------



## Happy_BMW (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, much appreciated!


----------



## Alex Coop (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi again, Shawn. I have just bought a f10 2014 NBT and i saw GNDB it is not yet updated. Could you help me with a link? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex Coop said:


> Hi again, Shawn. I have just bought a f10 2014 NBT and i saw GNDB it is not yet updated. Could you help me with a link? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## muayad (Jul 29, 2016)

ahmedmph said:


> please follow the attached process of grace note update for bmw cic
> 
> attached also the torrent file for grace note dvd 2014
> 
> rename the file gracenote 2014.pdf to gracenote 2014.torrent then download it and burn the root content to a dvd


Is it working on 2007 X5


----------



## yayaasd (Oct 6, 2016)

torrent has no more seeders...may i also ask for an alternative DL link?


----------



## plpel (Dec 14, 2016)

*gracenote*

Hy Shawn,
can i have the link for last gracenote db for a 2010 CIC (europe)?
thanks
Patrizio


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plpel said:


> Hy Shawn,
> can i have the link for last gracenote db for a 2010 CIC (europe)?
> thanks
> Patrizio


PM sent.


----------



## Giffen (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi
Can I have the link to the latest CIC version as well please? Thanks!


----------



## enjoythemusic (Feb 18, 2017)

Worked great and took about 30 minutes to update 2014 435i. Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enjoythemusic said:


> Worked great and took about 30 minutes to update 2014 435i. Thx!


:thumbup:


----------



## slavka007 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn !

Could you send me the last gracenote europe update for my E84 with CIC ?

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slavka007 said:


> Hi Shawn !
> 
> Could you send me the last gracenote europe update for my E84 with CIC ?
> 
> Thank You


CIC GNDB is Global, not Regional. PM sent.


----------



## cimix (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn !

Could you send me the last gracenote europe update for my F10 with CIC ?

Thank You bro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cimix said:


> Hi Shawn !
> 
> Could you send me the last gracenote europe update for my F10 with CIC ?
> 
> Thank You bro


PM sent.


----------



## slavka007 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Jaycee66 (Feb 18, 2017)

May I please have the latest Gracenote update please, it's for a UK F25 X3 with NBT. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaycee66 said:


> May I please have the latest Gracenote update please, it's for a UK F25 X3 with NBT. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Jaycee66 (Feb 18, 2017)

Woooow! Fast! Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Send me the last update for F11 with CIC (year 2013), please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> Send me the last update for F11 with CIC (year 2013), please.


PM sent.


----------



## Jaycee66 (Feb 18, 2017)

Further to the above, Gracenote now updated from 02/13 to 02/16.

As an aside, when I access the Service Menu to update Gracenote I also have the TV option available, but there's no TV in the car as far as I'm aware. So what's the significance of this option being available to view in the Service Menu?


----------



## rdrussel (Aug 29, 2015)

I have NBT head unit and CIC head unit. Do you have download link for these please?
Do you know how often the info is updated?
In UK, Europe
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdrussel said:


> I have NBT head unit and CIC head unit. Do you have download link for these please?
> Do you know how often the info is updated?
> In UK, Europe
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rdrussel (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Please send me the link for the latest Gracenote (for CIC F11 2012 Japan).
Thank you.


----------



## schernov (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Shawn 

Could you send a link for US CIC grace note update. 2009 135i
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pixy10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please send me the link for the latest Gracenote (for CIC F11 2012 Japan).
> Thank you.





schernov said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send a link for US CIC grace note update. 2009 135i
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## rondo (Apr 23, 2006)

cic 2012 x5 version for me please...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rondo said:


> cic 2012 x5 version for me please...


PM sent.


----------



## dunkcanas (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello Shawn, if possible could you send me newest gracenote europe update for 2009 e61 cic unit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dunkcanas said:


> Hello Shawn, if possible could you send me newest gracenote europe update for 2009 e61 cic unit?


PM sent.


----------



## top100 (Apr 19, 2014)

can you send me the link to the latest CIC gracenote (Europe F10-2012) please...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

top100 said:


> can you send me the link to the latest CIC gracenote (Europe F10-2012) please...


CIC is not Regional. PM sent.


----------



## Tanith (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, could you send the link to the latest Gracenote for my CIC in my F30? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tanith said:


> Hi, could you send the link to the latest Gracenote for my CIC in my F30? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, do you have the latest GN (china/Korea) for EVO ? Thanks!


iPhoneBimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have the latest GN (china/Korea) for EVO ? Thanks!
> 
> iPhoneBimmerfest


Not have, sorry.


----------



## Demiralpi (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the link to the latest Gracenote for my CIC 12/2019 E91 Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Demiralpi said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the link to the latest Gracenote for my CIC 12/2019 E91 Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## yamanote (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi there - any chance you can send me the latest Gracenote update for North America NBT 2016 F86? Thank you...!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yamanote said:


> Hi there - any chance you can send me the latest Gracenote update for North America NBT 2016 F86? Thank you...!


PM sent.


----------



## uto (May 3, 2017)

Hi

Could you please send me the latest Gracenote update for UK NBT 2015 F32? Cheers


----------



## uto (May 3, 2017)

Hi

Could you please send me the latest Gracenote update for UK NBT 2015 F32? Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uto said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please send me the latest Gracenote update for UK NBT 2015 F32? Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## ethan_hunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for latest grace-note for Europe CIC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ethan_hunt said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for latest grace-note for Europe CIC.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## teyyareci (May 11, 2017)

pm sent.


----------



## teyyareci (May 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan please the link for latest gracenote for europe CIC -2016?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpfvnascimento said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can u send me the CIC gracenote update 07-2015 for my 118i F20 2012
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sono0312 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

would you please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90?

br//sono0312


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sono0312 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> would you please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90?
> 
> br//sono0312


PM sent.


----------



## Q*bert (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

could you please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90 too ?

Thanks a lot

With best regards from Germany

Q*bert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Q*bert said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90 too ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## simarik (May 23, 2016)

hello shawn

please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90 also.

thx and regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simarik said:


> hello shawn
> 
> please send me a link to the latest cic gracenote for my e90 also.
> 
> thx and regards


PM sent.


----------



## simarik (May 23, 2016)

i was hoping for 2016 or 2017. is there a chance? if not thx anyway


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simarik said:


> i was hoping for 2016 or 2017. is there a chance? if not thx anyway


No. last release for CIC is Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015. Beyond maps, I don't think BMW Cares one bit about development for anything CIC related anymore.


----------



## simarik (May 23, 2016)

i understand. thx again wil update it to 2015.


----------



## simarik (May 23, 2016)

by the way is it the onlyway to update it by cd or is it possible t do it via a usb stick?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simarik said:


> by the way is it the onlyway to update it by cd or is it possible t do it via a usb stick?


For CIC, only CD as far as I know.


----------



## simarik (May 23, 2016)

ok will try both


----------



## gianpippo51 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would like to receive link to update my E61 2009 with latest Gracenote database.

Thankyou


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gianpippo51 said:


> I would like to receive link to update my E61 2009 with latest Gracenote database.
> 
> Thankyou


PM sent.


----------



## samadkins29 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am sure this was answered somewhere in the 32 pages of this thread, but can this be updated by USB?

Also, I am still a little confused on its purpose? I usually only play songs off my flash drive in the center console. Is there any reason to update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samadkins29 said:


> Hi,
> I am sure this was answered somewhere in the 32 pages of this thread, but can this be updated by USB?
> 
> Also, I am still a little confused on its purpose? I usually only play songs off my flash drive in the center console. Is there any reason to update?


You have CIC, and GNDB Update must be made via DVD.

So long as car has 6VC Combox, USB Port in Center Armrest uses GNDB.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

but ... I've NBT on my F11 - 2012 ...
can i upgrade GNDB by USB port ?

thanks 
Roby !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> but ... I've NBT on my F11 - 2012 ...
> can i upgrade GNDB by USB port ?
> 
> thanks
> Roby !


Try it is all I can say.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try it is all I can say.


ok .. i'll try to do ... and i answer all for feedback in a couple of days ! ...

thank you ...


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try it is all I can say.


there's another way to download the file ? :thumbup:
mega push to buy the PRO version for downloading this big file's tyoe ...:angel:

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> there's another way to download the file ? :thumbup:
> mega push to buy the PRO version for downloading this big file's tyoe ...:angel:
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:


No other link.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No other link.


ok ... 
i've tried with MEGASYNC and i've solve it ... 
thanks :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try it is all I can say.


I've tried shawn .. but it didn't work ...
i've buy a DVD and this evening i'm trying another one ...

:beerchug::clap:


----------



## Mojo8772 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn, Could you share the link for gracenote update? Ive got a 2010 550i and rhe 2014 files at the very beginning of this thread are not doing the trick. 
. Last 7 of the vin is CT56985. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mojo8772 said:


> Hi Shawn, Could you share the link for gracenote update? Ive got a 2010 550i and rhe 2014 files at the very beginning of this thread are not doing the trick.
> . Last 7 of the vin is CT56985. Many thanks.


PM sent. But, I doubt you will find much improvement after updating. Last CIC version is Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015, and with CIC, unless you are using CD Audio, then GNDB is not active.


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Sean - can you send me the link for the GNDB update for CIC. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nike_m said:


> Hi Sean - can you send me the link for the GNDB update for CIC. Thanks in advance


CiC version has not been updated since 07/2015.


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Could you send me link for the 07/2015 version please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nike_m said:


> Could you send me link for the 07/2015 version please?


And you understand that besides being over 2 years old that it works for only CD-Audio?


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, I have never updated the DB on my CIC yet - it's a 2011 F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nike_m said:


> Yes, I have never updated the DB on my CIC yet - it's a 2011 F10


Well, that's actually the norm, as hardly anyone listens to DVD-Audio anymore. PM sent.


----------



## nike_m (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## putango (Feb 21, 2017)

Please! Anyone can share me the link for Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015 on E90. Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putango said:


> Please! Anyone can share me the link for Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015 on E90. Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## richone (May 3, 2006)

Hi Shawn
Can I have the gracenote update for F11 NBT?
Thank you!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

richone said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I have the gracenote update for F11 NBT?
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Dotcom1970 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Latest CIC Gracenote?*

Hi there, could I please get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for the CIC. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dotcom1970 said:


> Hi there, could I please get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for the CIC. Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Atomicide (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me update for 2013 F30 320d with NBT (Europe)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atomicide said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me update for 2013 F30 320d with NBT (Europe)?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Cristiano (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 520D in Europe (late 2016 model, so I think the technical reference for it is F11 LCI), checking the Gracenote DB version it shows 3-2/14, is there an update for that?, would you please send me a link, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cristiano (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I have a 520D in Europe (late 2016 model, so I think the technical reference for it is F11 LCI), checking the Gracenote DB version it shows 3-2/14, is there an update for that?, would you please send me a link, Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cristiano said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I have a 520D in Europe (late 2016 model, so I think the technical reference for it is F11 LCI), checking the Gracenote DB version it shows 3-2/14, is there an update for that?, would you please send me a link, Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## rghelase2001 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Master Shawn,

Please PM me also the link to the latest CIC Gracenote update.

Cheers and thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rghelase2001 said:


> Hi Master Shawn,
> 
> Please PM me also the link to the latest CIC Gracenote update.
> 
> Cheers and thanks in advance!


I really don't get the requests for this. Do you realize that 1) it has not been updated since 07/2015, and 2) it is only for DVD Audio, whiich hardly anyone listens to in 2017?


----------



## rghelase2001 (Nov 5, 2017)

OK, thanks for the head's up, 1-I knew, but 2-did not know, totally agree it is useless 
Cheers



shawnsheridan said:


> I really don't get the requests for this. Do you realize that 1) it has not been updated since 07/2015, and 2) it is only for DVD Audio, whiich hardly anyone listens to in 2017?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rghelase2001 said:


> OK, thanks for the head's up, 1-I knew, but 2-did not know, totally agree it is useless
> Cheers


Agreed.


----------



## Duradog (Dec 27, 2017)

*Gracenote Update Request*

Shawn, would you please forward a link to the latest Gracenote DB for the CIC. Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Duradog said:


> Shawn, would you please forward a link to the latest Gracenote DB for the CIC. Thank you!!


GNDB is dead for CIC. Not updated since 2015.


----------



## Duradog (Dec 27, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> GNDB is dead for CIC. Not updated since 2015.


Thanks. Would you have the latest nav maps for CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Duradog said:


> Thanks. Would you have the latest nav maps for CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## irs7626 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Gracenote Update Request*

Could you send me a Link to the 7/2015 Version please? Car is build date 2012, so maybe an update nonetheless.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

irs7626 said:


> Could you send me a Link to the 7/2015 Version please? Car is build date 2012, so maybe an update nonetheless.
> 
> Thank you!


And you listen to CD Audio as that is all it is good for?


----------



## irs7626 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes I have a lot of Audio CDs and want to import it to the built-in HDD. Current Version in car is 1-11, as I just checked. So update would add 4 years of CD information?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

irs7626 said:


> Yes I have a lot of Audio CDs and want to import it to the built-in HDD. Current Version in car is 1-11, as I just checked. So update would add 4 years of CD information?!


No. When it runs from HDD, GNDB wont do anything. It only works when CD-Audio is played.


----------



## irs7626 (Dec 29, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, I thought when I insert an Audio CD it checks in Database, loads song titles and based on thoses saves it on HDD. So when the database doesn't know the titles, it gets saved as "title 1". So more info (newer database) helps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

irs7626 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I thought when I insert an Audio CD it checks in Database, loads song titles and based on thoses saves it on HDD. So when the database doesn't know the titles, it gets saved as "title 1". So more info (newer database) helps?


No. It is not saving anything to HDD when you play song. If you want to move music files to HDD, you have to load them via Glovebox USB Port.


----------



## irs7626 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have an option to save Audio CD to built-in HDD. This is based on recognized titles when inserting an Audio CD. So I can play songs from HDD further on without having the Audio CDs lying around in the car. This is an option directly when inserting CD, no need for glove box usb loading.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

irs7626 said:


> I have an option to save Audio CD to built-in HDD. This is based on recognized titles when inserting an Audio CD. So I can play songs from HDD further on without having the Audio CDs lying around in the car. This is an option directly when inserting CD, no need for glove box usb loading.


Knock yourself out. PM sent.


----------



## PeterF25 (Jan 2, 2018)

*Need latest Gracenote for CIC USA*

Hi Shawn,

I just bought a 2011 X3 and it's not recognizing any audio CD titles. Turns out that the the Gracenote DB info doesn't not show anything, it's greyed out. Could you please send me the latest version for CIC USA? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterF25 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just bought a 2011 X3 and it's not recognizing any audio CD titles. Turns out that the the Gracenote DB info doesn't not show anything, it's greyed out. Could you please send me the latest version for CIC USA? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## PeterF25 (Jan 2, 2018)

*Gracenote works fine now*

Thanks so much for your fast response Shawn. Update worked fine, it now shows version 2015 and it recognizes my CDs. Haven't bought any new ones since 2015, so I'm ok, no need for a newer version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterF25 said:


> Thanks so much for your fast response Shawn. Update worked fine, it now shows version 2015 and it recognizes my CDs. Haven't bought any new ones since 2015, so I'm ok, no need for a newer version


:thumbup:


----------



## Motoxracer1551 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you pm me the latest CIC Grace Note D.B? I listen to a lot of my Audio CD's ive collected over the years.. lol

Also if you have the latest CIC Northeast Idrive Maps and could pm me a link, that would be awesome!

Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motoxracer1551 said:


> Can you pm me the latest CIC Grace Note D.B? I listen to a lot of my Audio CD's ive collected over the years.. lol
> 
> Also if you have the latest CIC Northeast Idrive Maps and could pm me a link, that would be awesome!
> 
> ...


Likely a waste of time. Gracenote DB for CIC not update since 07-2015. PM sent.


----------



## Rocstar01 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi, can you please send me the latest update for cic North America. Thanks


----------



## Rocstar01 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi, Can someone please PM me the Gracenote DB for CIC update 07-2015. Thanks


----------



## askie13 (Jul 6, 2018)

ahmedmph said:


> please follow the attached process of grace note update for bmw cic
> attached also the torrent file for grace note dvd 2014
> 
> rename the file gracenote 2014.pdf to gracenote 2014.torrent then download it and burn the root content to a dvd


can you please pm the link thank you.for some reason i cant download the torrent


----------



## askie13 (Jul 6, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


hey shawn can you please pm the link. my gracenote in my car say 1-o. Im so far behind on the update


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rocstar01 said:


> Hi, Can someone please PM me the Gracenote DB for CIC update 07-2015. Thanks





askie13 said:


> can you please pm the link thank you.for some reason i cant download the torrent


PM's sent.


----------



## cgbimmer (Apr 25, 2014)

*grace note*

Hey Shawn any way you can send me a link to newest cic north American gracenote&#8230;.Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cgbimmer said:


> Hey Shawn any way you can send me a link to newest cic north American gracenote&#8230;.Thanks


Gracenote for CIC is Global, not Regional, and is pretty worthless. Gracenote for CIC has not been updated in over 3-1/2 years now, since 03-2015, and works only for CD-Audio and nothing else. PM sent.


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Gracenote for CIC is Global, not Regional, and is pretty worthless. Gracenote for CIC has not been updated in over 3-1/2 years now, since 03-2015, and works only for CD-Audio and nothing else. PM sent.


Hey bud I think I'll need to update my 01/2010 build X5M CIC's grace note. Could you kindly send me the link. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Hey bud I think I***8217;ll need to update my 01/2010 build X5M CIC***8217;s grace note. Could you kindly send me the link. Thank you.


As I just wrote, it is pretty worthless for the reasons stated, but suit yourself. PM sent.


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I just wrote, it is pretty worthless for the reasons stated, but suit yourself. PM sent.


Thank you for the PM. I get you but I like to have everything up to date lol.

Can't get into the service menu for some reason but I'll keep trying.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Thank you for the PM. I get you but I like to have everything up to date lol.
> 
> Can't get into the service menu for some reason but I'll keep trying.


Yeah, well unfortunately here, the latest is not up-to-date.


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (May 5, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yeah, well unfortunately here, the latest is not up-to-date.


True but my X5M is a 2010 build and I just a full update on it as it was never updated.


----------



## emc111 (Aug 15, 2018)

Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC - Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

emc111 said:


> Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC - Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## emc111 (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice one! Thanks


----------



## Dudu0511 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi, Please can I get a link too?


----------



## PerFecTx (Nov 13, 2016)

Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dudu0511 said:


> Hi, Please can I get a link too?





PerFecTx said:


> Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC


PM's sent.

Be aware though that GNDB for CIC has not been updated since 07-2015, and is for DVD Audio only, making it of little use for almost everyone.


----------



## KOTETU303 (Jun 6, 2015)

Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC - Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOTETU303 said:


> Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC - Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## D7omaw (Dec 5, 2018)

Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC... thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D7omaw said:


> Please could I get a link to the latest Gracenote DB for CIC... thanks


PM sent.


----------



## DODGEJALLUS (Jan 23, 2015)

Greetings, Shaw!
First, i need to thank you for your posts.
I have an e60 550i, 2009 ( old CCC iDrive retrofited to NBT).
I'm new to coding.
Reading your posts I was able to learn a lot about coding, customize various options in my car and do the NBT retrofit. Also, it was you who gave me the download link to e-sys..
So, thank you so much for always contributing to everyone.
Do you could send me the download link to latest version NBT of the rest of the world?
Thank you one more time!


----------



## DODGEJALLUS (Jan 23, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DODGEJALLUS said:


> ...Do you could send me the download link to latest version NBT of the rest of the world?
> Thank you one more time!


PM sent.


----------



## DODGEJALLUS (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, Shaw!


----------



## Alen_E90N (Jan 11, 2019)

hi , Shaw!
I have an e90N 2009, 320XD 
I have became a new Firmware (2015) and now i can not see the music titel.
I need to update Gracenote (01/10), Please could I get a link to d.load ?


----------



## Alen_E90N (Jan 11, 2019)

Double post, sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alen_E90N said:


> hi , Shaw!
> I have an e90N 2009, 320XD
> I have became a new Firmware (2015) and now i can not see the music titel.
> I need to update Gracenote (01/10), Please could I get a link to d.load ?


PM sent.


----------



## flacoramos (Feb 4, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can I get a link too? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flacoramos said:


> Can I get a link too? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## flacoramos (Feb 4, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Caltown Guy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn 

Can I have the link to latest ROW grace note please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Caltown Guy said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can I have the link to latest ROW grace note please?


PM sent.


----------



## ready750 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Shawn 

i Have F20 2012 with CIC, Can you please send me update for gracenote?
Thanks in advance,

Redone.


----------



## ready750 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Shawn 

i Have F20 2012 with CIC, Can you please send me update for gracenote?
Thanks in advance,

Redone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ready750 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> i Have F20 2012 with CIC, Can you please send me update for gracenote?
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## embogar (Jan 25, 2016)

Can you please send me update for gracenote?
i Have E 91 2010 with CIC
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

embogar said:


> Can you please send me update for gracenote?
> i Have E 91 2010 with CIC
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cross20 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the update for gracenote?
I have a 2013 F30 with CIC.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cross20 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the update for gracenote?
> I have a 2013 F30 with CIC.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## PeterO (Jan 29, 2018)

Can I get the link as well? '11 E71 w/CIC


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterO said:


> Can I get the link as well? '11 E71 w/CIC


PM sent.


----------



## PlanEng (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send the latest version of gracenote for Europe 2009 F02?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PlanEng said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send the latest version of gracenote for Europe 2009 F02?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## PlanEng (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PlanEng said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Shawn,
> ...


Is there any navigation and system updatr for f02?


----------



## BMW_e93 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi,
can I get the link for a 2009 e93 Europe?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_e93 said:


> Hi,
> can I get the link for a 2009 e93 Europe?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## macmobee (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to get a link to the latest CIC database.

Thanks in advance


----------



## macmobee (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to get a link to the latest CIC database.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macmobee said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to get a link to the latest CIC database.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Latest is still 07-2015. PM sent.


----------



## Chicone (Jun 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest is still 07-2015. PM sent.


I'm wondering if anyone has tried converting the files from another manufacturer. I've loaded the update that Shawn linked, but recently got miffed when loading a three disc cd to the hard drive "How the West was won" by Led Zepplin, the player misidentified the last disc.

I found various downloads on the Gracenote site for other cars which are current. Wondering if it's already been attempted to convert those?


----------



## lc1229 (Jun 5, 2019)

Please send me the link to the latest CIC gracenote update


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lc1229 said:


> Please send me the link to the latest CIC gracenote update


Not updated since Gracenote-DB_for_CIC-HIGH_07-2015. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pungo said:


> Can you please send me the update for gracenote? i have a F25 2011 with CIC Thank you...


GNDB for CIC was last updated 07-2015, and GNDB for CIC works only on CD-Audio, nothing more. It's hard to imagine anyone actually needing this. PM sent.


----------



## Bursuc1980 (Jan 22, 2018)

Shawn did i need this for my CIC on 13 reg F06?
If i need it you could send me a link please?
Thanks


----------



## pungo (Oct 4, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> GNDB for CIC was last updated 07-2015, and GNDB for CIC works only on CD-Audio, nothing more. It's hard to imagine anyone actually needing this. PM sent.


Oh, so are you saying it will only work for a CD in the player and not for CDs copied to the CIC HD storage? If so, I see you point, since I don't see many people actually listening to CDs in directly in the dash player.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pungo said:


> Oh, so are you saying it will only work for a CD in the player and not for CDs copied to the CIC HD storage? If so, I see you point, since I don't see many people actually listening to CDs in directly in the dash player.


Not many people copying CD's to HD either. Most everyone is using Bluetooth Streaming of some sort, or USB Stick full of .mp3. And just an FYI. The HD Audio bypasses the Combox, so embedded .mp3 Album Art is not displayed, whereas it is when played via the USB Port.


----------



## pungo (Oct 4, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not many people copying CD's to HD either. Most everyone is using Bluetooth Streaming of some sort, or USB Stick full of .mp3. And just an FYI. The HD Audio bypasses the Combox, so embedded .mp3 Album Art is not displayed, whereas it is when played via the USB Port.


Ok, that makes a lot of sense, forget messing with copying CDs to the HD. I have a 64GB USB stick with 90 degree adapter in the center console glove box full of mp3s and album art, so I'll just go with that. I just saw this thread with over 900 posts and thought I was missing something, but then the thread wa started 6 years ago and things change... Anyway I updated gracenote from 2010 to 2015... not that it matters much LOL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pungo said:


> Ok, that makes a lot of sense, forget messing with copying CDs to the HD. I have a 64GB USB stick with 90 degree adapter in the center console glove box full of mp3s and album art, so I'll just go with that. I just saw this thread with over 900 posts and thought I was missing something, but then the thread wa started 6 years ago and things change... Anyway I updated gracenote from 2010 to 2015... not that it matters much LOL


:thumbup:


----------



## Hero-84 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Gracenote database cic*

Hello Shawn,
you can send me the latest updated data for CIC / 2009 / E91.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hero-84 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> you can send me the latest updated data for CIC / 2009 / E91.
> 
> Thank you


Not updated since 07-2015. PM sent.


----------



## stos (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

I would like to ask for NBT Evo gracenote database. G12 '15

Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stos said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I would like to ask for NBT Evo gracenote database. G12 '15
> 
> Thank You!


PM sent.


----------



## Raider20 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello,

Can you send me the link for NBT EVO (Europe)?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Raider20 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you send me the link for NBT EVO (Europe)?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## drug2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Can i please get the Gracenote DB for the e93 335i CIC: )


----------



## edi320 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi shawnsheridan

Please tell me the download link.(E61 CIC Japan)

Thank you always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drug2 said:


> Can i please get the Gracenote DB for the e93 335i CIC: )





edi320 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> Please tell me the download link.(E61 CIC Japan)
> 
> Thank you always!


BMW has NOT updated GNDB for CIC and NBT since:

CIC - 07-2015
NBT - 03-2017

It's not worth updating these any longer, and if car has been programmed by dealer since the release dates, it should already have the latest GNDB installed. PM's sent.


----------



## edi320 (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.
It was the 07-2015 GNDB, but I tried the suspicious GNDB on the web and ran the installation, and when I stopped it halfway through because it was still suspicious, the version display was NULL. That's why I wanted to install 07-2015 again. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edi320 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> It was the 07-2015 GNDB, but I tried the suspicious GNDB on the web and ran the installation, and when I stopped it halfway through because it was still suspicious, the version display was NULL. That's why I wanted to install 07-2015 again. Thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## Frozen Fractals (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn do you have ENTD_000025DB_004_020_011? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frozen Fractals said:


> Hi Shawn do you have ENTD_000025DB_004_020_011? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## vonalim (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

I would like to ask for CIC gracenote database. E87 '09

Thank You!


----------

